# Oh please....not on a Porsche!



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

It's one thing having lex-arse lights on nova's, saxo's, corsa's & clio's etc etc but on a fecking Porsche, You f*cking front bottom!! Ladies and gentleman - how to ruin a Porsche......


















Please take note of the chrome numberplate surround, someone's been to halfords!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Now you REALLY cant tell which way its going. :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

It's already ruined by the crappy badly spaced "pretend private" cheapo plate :lol: :lol:

Edit: It's parked next to your new motor isn't it? :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

yikes, a no no


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> Now you REALLY cant tell which way its going. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Not good, not good at all. :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Seen 2 E60 M5's with the Lexii style lights 

BMW sell these directly as after market enhancements :lol: for Â£500 on the E60


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Add home made R8 running lights to the headlights and it'll be complete :?

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Shameful.


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

Typical Boxter owner....hmmmmm.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

They look dreadful,shame on the owner


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> lex-arse lights


Nice one, Dean. :lol: :lol: :lol:

How the fuck anyone can claim that this style of light improves the look of their car is beyond me. :?

Absolutely heinous.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Edit: It's parked next to your new motor isn't it? :roll:


Well spotted


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Missed spaced reg plates - nuff said!


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

thank god that is not on a real Porsche :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Incredigay.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I think they are both "street" and "wicked" (or whatever the hell young people say these days)

Where can I buy some?

Can you get smoked ones?

And lastly, can anyone help me wire up the blue LEDs to my washer jets please?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I dont know if you've noticed but EVEN LEXUS dont use those style lights anymore!!


----------

